# alicante on oxygen



## sunnylyn (Jul 23, 2012)

hi my husband wants to go to alicante for 3 months and is on 24 hour oxygend any tips on how to do it and do you know anyone who can rent me a small villa for 3 months has anoyone else done it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunnylyn said:


> hi my husband wants to go to alicante for 3 months and is on 24 hour oxygend any tips on how to do it and do you know anyone who can rent me a small villa for 3 months has anoyone else done it?


:welcome:
I'm going to move your question to 'Spain' - but first of all here is the oxygen info.

Oxygen therapy for a temporary visit to Spain


----------



## sunnylyn (Jul 23, 2012)

thank you so much for your brilliant efficiency am looking forqard to replies
lyn


----------

